# اعرف لجنتك الانتخابية من هنا: https://www.elections.eg/



## صوت صارخ (9 يناير 2014)

*اعرف لجنتك الأنتخابية من هنا ......

https://www.elections.eg/*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يناير 2014)

*الوسيلة الثانية

ارسل رسالة بها رقمك القومى إلى 5151*​


----------



## geegoo (9 يناير 2014)

الموقع شغال و ممتاز جدا 
شكرا يا ابي ....


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

*شكرا ليك ابى العزيز على الافادة
الموقع شغال تمااااااااام​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2014)

*حددت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات  72 لجنة فرعية للتصويت للمغتربين المتواجدين فى محافظات غير محافظاتهم،  وذلك تنفيذًا لقرار رئيس الجمهورية الصادر بأحقية تصويت الوافدين فى غير  موطنهم الانتخابى.*

*يذكر  أن اللجنة أصدرت القرار رقم 3 لسنة 2014، والذي نص على أن تنشأ بكل محافظة  من محافظات الجمهورية لجنة استفتاء مختصة أو أكثر لتصويت المغتربين طبقا  للكشف المعد لهذا الغرض، على أن تنشأ شبكة معلومات مغلقة تربط اللجان بعضها  ببعض على نحو يمنع تكرار التصويت.*

*"فيتو" تنشر بيانا بأماكن لجان المغتربين وسعة كل منها في جميع محافظات الجمهورية.*


*




* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2014)

*يُثبت للأهميه
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يُثبت للأهميه
> سلام ونعمه ​*


*اللهم كتر من مساميرك
وثبت خطاكي ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يناير 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/mbcmasr?source=feed_text



​


----------

